# Instant Noodle Recommendations



## erickso1 (May 12, 2020)

Since being house bound in mid March, instant noodles have become a pretty standard lunch time fare for me. Quick, easy and I can throw random fridge leftovers, or eggs, into them and have a satisfying meal. Mostly, I've been using Koyo ramen, in whatever flavor they end up packing for us (favorite has been garlic pepper), with some variety of soy, hot sauce, etc to get its flavor where I like it. On a whim I ordered some Mama Pho Bo, and they are good. But between these two, and some of the instants I've seen posted, I figured there is a bunch of better ones out there that I should explore. 

So, 2 part, 1.) what is an instant noodle that you'd recommend, 2.) what toppings or additions would you add into it.


----------



## Tristan (May 12, 2020)

Nong shim.
All variants.
Best one is the ‘Black’.

For a down and dirty one try Indomie Mie Goreng, dry instant noodles comes with 3 sachets of oil and sauces and enough magic dust to thin out your hair.


----------



## parbaked (May 12, 2020)

Get bougie:








Mike's Mighty Good Craft Instant Ramen | Ramen cups | Healthy ramen


Made with Organic Steamed Ramen Bar-Style Noodles, Insanely Rich Broth, Simple Ingredients, and Not Too Much Salt. Savor The Good and Fuel Your Inner Foodie. Vegan Ramen, Vegetarian Ramen, Chicken Ramen, Beef Ramen, Pork Tonkotsu Ramen, Miso Ramen, and more. Get Easy & Delicious Instant Ramen...




mikesmightygood.com




The steamed noodles sound like a good idea....


----------



## WPerry (May 12, 2020)

Another vote for Nongshim Black. I always add an egg. If some leftover pork or chicken is in the fridge, I'll throw that in, too. Ditto green onion or the like.


----------



## panda (May 12, 2020)

this one is my favorite





Amazon.com : Samyang Original Noodle pack of 5 삼양 원조 라면 : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Samyang Original Noodle pack of 5 삼양 원조 라면 : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com




mandatory toppings: egg, scallion, kimchi

optional: some sort of meat (smoked sausage and ground pork is my favorite)
any vegetables (i like stir fried sliced mushrooms, zucchini, corn, bean sprouts)
roasted seaweed
toasted sesame seeds
fried garlic/shallots

take it over the top: black garlic chili oil


----------



## Dendrobatez (May 12, 2020)

This brand is good, I like their purple package which is a spicy pork. Its got 3 seasoning packets (always find the ones with 3)

When I make the noodles I always saute onions, Enochi and beachii mushrooms, steamed baby boy choy, add a poached egg, and charred scapes. 

For toppings you need some kimchi and good soy sauce. I also use garlic chili sauce and hijiki tossed in sesame oil. A little hon dashi helps if you're OK with msg.


----------



## Boynutman (May 12, 2020)

Not sure whether this is a truly helpful resource for you - but perhaps you can appreciate the obsessiveness:




__





THE RAMEN RATER


Celebrating 20 Years Of Instant Noodle Reviews




www.theramenrater.com


----------



## tostadas (May 12, 2020)

In college I did the $0.10 packs, but used chicken broth, some thinly sliced pork strips, and whatever vegetables I had on hand (typically something chinese like bok choy or similar). Garlic powder and chili oil to top. And served with a glass of orange juice lol.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 12, 2020)

That Taiwanese noodle at Costco is pretty good. Drop some sliced green onion into it, add a drizzle of sesame oil and it’s really good. I think a soft boiled egg sliced I]open and laid on top would be awesome.


----------



## ftdoc11 (May 13, 2020)

Samyang Hot Chicken Ramen is great if you like spicy. There are several levels of spice, but the black package for me is the sweet spot where the spice doesn't completely overpower every other flavor. The 2x spicy is the equivalent of eating molten lava.


----------



## erickso1 (May 14, 2020)

I picked up a couple of the Mikes since they had them local. Going to look into the other ones. Appreciate everyones input.


----------



## WPerry (May 14, 2020)

Woo hoo - I don't know that I can recommend them yet, but I came across a pack of Nogshim Shin *Light* at the grocery store today. Unlike the majority of instant noodle options out there, the noodles of the Light version aren't cooked in oil to dry them out, so they're much less fatty (they're probably less flavorful because of that, but I'll see). I've cut back on my instant ramen consumption because of the fat and salt levels, but this might be a decent, not-as-bad-for-you option.


----------



## panda (May 14, 2020)

WPerry said:


> Woo hoo - I don't know that I can recommend them yet, but I came across a pack of Nogshim Shin *Light* at the grocery store today. Unlike the majority of instant noodle options out there, the noodles of the Light version aren't cooked in oil to dry them out, so they're much less fatty (they're probably less flavorful because of that, but I'll see). I've cut back on my instant ramen consumption because of the fat and salt levels, but this might be a decent, not-as-bad-for-you option.


There are a lot of different non fried instant noodles available now. Check your local asian grocery.


----------



## erickso1 (May 14, 2020)

I put some Kimchi in the cart too for the next grocery run.


----------



## WPerry (May 14, 2020)

panda said:


> There are a lot of different non fried instant noodles available now. Check your local asian grocery.




A lot of them have very little English on the package, but I suppose that could look for fat content as a tip-off.


----------



## WPerry (May 14, 2020)

Oh, and the Shin Light was good. I initially thought that they'd skimped on the noodles, the cake seemed small, but it was fine after cooking. Noodles had a little different/more chew to them, and flavoring packets were different (these have a little packet of spicy oil). Would eat again. Hell, who am I kidding? I'm eating one each day for lunch until they're gone.


----------



## btbyrd (May 14, 2020)

Of widely available non-fried noodles, Prima Taste's curry la mein (ra-men) from Singapore is my favorite. The flavor profile is obviously oriented toward spice and curry, but the noodles are tip-top. The Laksa is very tasty too, but very shrimp-forward. It will definitely release a shrimpy aroma wherever you cook it, so probably not the best choice for the office or wherever. The noodles are also substantial so they take 7 minutes to cook -- so they're somewhat-less-than-instant instant noodles. These are top rated by Ramen Rater. Another non-fried favorite are Nissin's Raoh noodles. I like the miso variety.


----------



## LuvDog (May 15, 2020)

ftdoc11 said:


> Samyang Hot Chicken Ramen is great if you like spicy. There are several levels of spice, but the black package for me is the sweet spot where the spice doesn't completely overpower every other flavor. The 2x spicy is the equivalent of eating molten lava.



Yes, the 2X Spicy is not something to toy around with if you don't like to play with fire.


----------



## Jimboss (May 15, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> Of widely available non-fried noodles, Prima Taste's curry la mein (ra-men) from Singapore is my favorite. The flavor profile is obviously oriented toward spice and curry, but the noodles are tip-top. The Laksa is very tasty too, but very shrimp-forward. It will definitely release a shrimpy aroma wherever you cook it, so probably not the best choice for the office or wherever. The noodles are also substantial so they take 7 minutes to cook -- so they're somewhat-less-than-instant instant noodles. These are top rated by Ramen Rater. Another non-fried favorite are Nissin's Raoh noodles. I like the miso variety.


+1 to Prima La Mian, my all time fav is the Laksa with wholegrain noodles. The noodles are so deliciously chewy and the soup is delicious in its own right, not just by instant ramen standards. I've brought these with me on a couple overnight hikes and having a bowl of these at the end of a long day, pure and utter satisfaction...


----------



## madmotts (May 19, 2020)

Most of the forums here at KKF i'm out of my league, but I got something to share. When i was growing up Cup-o-Noodle Shrimp was the sh!t and in college my friends helped me diversify. I've had a lot of the super cheap ones and in the end it's hard for me to do the American marketed stuff. If i'm going to get 50% of my daily intake of sodium, it's gotta be different and good. Life is too short to eat Nissan Top Ramen Chicken flavor (instead do Nissan Raoh).

There's two that come to mind for me. 

The first is kind of classic *Myojo-Chukazanmai Shoyu*. It's got good depth, good noodles, not offensive. That might be the problem, but it does such a good job. It's the smooth character of ramen. It's that good, but for $2+ a pack, i hesitate unless it's on sale. They have other flavors but they don't seem to standout. Always an egg, sometimes scallions, plus whatever chashu...



(credit amazon)

The second is *Neoguri Spicy Seafood*- a massive flavor bomb of fishy-iness, shellfish and spicy goodness. It's really salty, in a good way and will have you reaching for a pitcher of water or a couple pints of OB/Hite. No need to bring your own seaweed/kombu since it's in the favor pack! It's not for everybody, particularly if you have an aversion to seafood or heat. It's not as hot as could be, but it hits the right spot and you can make it more potent by more goodies or water. Always an egg- sometimes scallions and whatever- i like shrimp that i cook separately and then throw on top. 



(credit instacart)


----------



## SeattleBen (May 19, 2020)

Nongshim gets a +1 from me. Eater just did an article yesterday about this that also goes into some reviews that I enjoyed.









The Ultimate Guide to Instant Noodles


How to mash-up, deconstruct, and altogether upgrade the versatile staple of dorm room dining




www.eater.com


----------



## Michi (May 30, 2020)

ftdoc11 said:


> Samyang Hot Chicken Ramen is great if you like spicy. There are several levels of spice, but the black package for me is the sweet spot where the spice doesn't completely overpower every other flavor. The 2x spicy is the equivalent of eating molten lava.


I just tried this one:




Yes, this is definitely on the very hot end of the spectrum!


----------



## ftdoc11 (May 31, 2020)

Michi said:


> I just tried this one:
> View attachment 82279
> 
> Yes, this is definitely on the very hot end of the spectrum!


I'm glad you survived to tell the tale! I get heartburn just thinking about the 2x


----------



## Danzo (May 31, 2020)

Sun noodle, all flavors are good but I think shoyu is the best. These are found in the freezer section, and though they whip up in less than 5 minutes, they are leagues beyond any dried noodles. Top ajitama and scallion. Chashu if you’re feeling like a job


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 2, 2020)

I picked up one of these to try from the store. Will report back.


----------



## Danzo (Jun 2, 2020)

That has no flavor packet!


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Danzo said:


> That has no flavor packet!


Blank canvas!


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 2, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Blank canvas!



But the chew on them was good. Added chicken and a sauce that is a blend of garlic, oil, salt, jalapenos. Not to much, but just enough. It was good for the first packet.


----------



## panda (Jun 2, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Sun noodle, all flavors are good but I think shoyu is the best. These are found in the freezer section, and though they whip up in less than 5 minutes, they are leagues beyond any dried noodles. Top ajitama and scallion. Chashu if you’re feeling like a job


can these be ordered or available through local retailers only?


----------



## Danzo (Jun 2, 2020)

panda said:


> can these be ordered or available through local retailers only?


Not sure if you can get sun direct, it’s likely worth a call or something. I own a grocery store so I have access to this stuff wholesale. If you can you should try to find a local retailer and buy a case of it so you can get a discount.


----------



## James (Jun 7, 2020)

ftdoc11 said:


> I'm glad you survived to tell the tale! I get heartburn just thinking about the 2x



I was an hour late to work last time I had the 2x. It was a painful experience that I hope to never repeat


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2020)

Lol


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Got these two in the mail yesterday. Look for






ward to trying them out.


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 11, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> Of widely available non-fried noodles, Prima Taste's curry la mein (ra-men) from Singapore is my favorite. The flavor profile is obviously oriented toward spice and curry, but the noodles are tip-top. The Laksa is very tasty too, but very shrimp-forward. It will definitely release a shrimpy aroma wherever you cook it, so probably not the best choice for the office or wherever. The noodles are also substantial so they take 7 minutes to cook -- so they're somewhat-less-than-instant instant noodles. These are top rated by Ramen Rater. Another non-fried favorite are Nissin's Raoh noodles. I like the miso variety.



I picked up a mix pack (4 each) of the Prima curry and Laksa. Had the curry for lunch today. That was a good bowl of noodles.


----------



## madmotts (Jun 11, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> Another non-fried favorite are Nissin's Raoh noodles. I like the miso variety.


+1 on Nissan Raoh. I’m not sure when these showed up in Safeway but they’re about as good as it gets in a non-Asian non fancy grocery store in Seattle.


----------



## panda (Jun 11, 2020)

madmotts said:


> Most of the forums here at KKF i'm out of my league, but I got something to share. When i was growing up Cup-o-Noodle Shrimp was the sh!t and in college my friends helped me diversify. I've had a lot of the super cheap ones and in the end it's hard for me to do the American marketed stuff. If i'm going to get 50% of my daily intake of sodium, it's gotta be different and good. Life is too short to eat Nissan Top Ramen Chicken flavor (instead do Nissan Raoh).
> 
> There's two that come to mind for me.
> 
> ...


i love that miso one. didnt care for the other flavors too much.


----------



## madmotts (Jun 12, 2020)

Here’s an interesting article from Serious Eats talking about the differences between US vs Korean versions of the same product.

*American Nongshim Versus Korean Nongshim: An Instant Noodle Showdown*

also check the cup-o-noodle article


----------



## erickso1 (Jun 12, 2020)

That Samyang is good too. Glad I started this thread.


----------



## madmotts (Jun 12, 2020)

@Danzo- Is there some secret to cooking the noodles when they're frozen, maybe to simmer? I was a bit a sleep at the wheel and over cooked noodles. don't think i was away for more than a couple minutes. Flavor pack was pretty good. Graphics are terrible compared to post above. I see the potential.


----------



## Danzo (Jun 12, 2020)

madmotts said:


> @Danzo- Is there some secret to cooking the noodles when they're frozen, maybe to simmer? I was a bit a sleep at the wheel and over cooked noodles. don't think i was away for more than a couple minutes. Flavor pack was pretty good. Graphics are terrible compared to post above. I see the potential.
> 
> View attachment 83804


I would let it thaw before boiling. The 24s noodles cook in about 60-70 seconds in a rolling boil from thaw.


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 12, 2020)

The Sun noodles I used to buy were dyed yellow with riboflaven and would turn the cooking water bright yellow. And they smelled like vitamins (like enriched bread). I loved the texture, but hated the aroma and color. They make a bunch of formulations though. In any event, the store I used to buy them from was a 2 hour round trip from me, so I'd buy them in bulk and freeze them; always thaw before cooking.


----------

